# Never Forget: The Free World Supports a FREE IRAN!!!



## GHook93 (Aug 11, 2010)

Free from rigged elections of demonic leaders! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojSEivEdroU&feature=related]YouTube - &#x202a;Great Muse "Uprising" soundtrack with 2009 Iranian election video and image footage&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## del (Aug 11, 2010)

i would wager that most of the free world doesn't give flying fuck about iran


----------



## Kalam (Aug 11, 2010)

del said:


> i would wager that most of the free world doesn't give flying fuck about iran



I'll wager that the feeling is mutual.


----------



## del (Aug 11, 2010)

Kalam said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i would wager that most of the free world doesn't give flying fuck about iran
> ...



sucker bet


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 11, 2010)

Kalam said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > i would wager that most of the free world doesn't give flying fuck about iran
> ...



I'll wager that American Muslims day of reckoning  will be coming shortly and its not going to be pleasant, not pleasant indeed! Ditto for the European Muslims!


----------



## del (Aug 11, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



oooooh, i bet they're shaking in their boots knowing you're a-coming after 'em.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 11, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> I'll wager that American Muslims day of reckoning  will be coming shortly and its not going to be pleasant, not pleasant indeed! Ditto for the European Muslims!



Fuck off KZ-Nazi


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 11, 2010)

del said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Kalam said:
> ...



We're coming after you too hippie! Your day of reckoning is coming also! American Muslims I can live with, but when America gets rid of all you liberals, we will be a be back on top baby!


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 11, 2010)

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll wager that American Muslims day of reckoning  will be coming shortly and its not going to be pleasant, not pleasant indeed! Ditto for the European Muslims!
> ...



LOL, watch how stupid you Turks will look, when Iran inevitably goes Green and becoming the shining light in the territory!!!


----------



## del (Aug 11, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...



getting rid of people you disagree with, that's the spirit! what could possibly be more american than that?



you really are living proof that any idiot can pass the bar.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 11, 2010)

The so-called "Free World" is an illusion, also they  pretend to care about a "Free Iran". In reality these are just rhetorics for underlying economic and geographical interests. Iran sits on one of most valuable assets of world. East-West transfer of all sorts either goes through Northern route (Russia) or Southern route (Iran). The South is also historical silk way. 

Plus Iran has valuable ressources, and with its medium-sized population, which is going to peak at 100 million in next decades, it has potential to effect the surrounding regions of it. Fueled by ressource-based incomes, which are abundant. 

Such country has in US's biew maximum an option be "free agent", certainly not have a foreign policy opposing that of the US's.

You can still talk of "Free World" bullshit.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 11, 2010)

del said:


> getting rid of people you disagree with, that's the spirit! what could possibly be more american than that?
> 
> 
> 
> you really are living proof that any idiot can pass the bar.



He is a sub-contractor for the Israelian Lewinsky, who works in US Congress and has full hands of work to do already.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 11, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> LOL, watch how stupid you Turks will look, when Iran inevitably goes Green and becoming the shining light in the territory!!!



If Iran goes "green", *which won't happen*, there will be golden age in Iranian-Turkish relations. In that case Iran will open internally, all barriers fall for Turkey to  penetrate Iran on socio-economic front more then it does now with Mullah factor. 

Iranians so far, due to geo-political climate, award major contracts primarily to Chinese or Russians. It is no market-capitalist thinking. Also Iranians produce a lot of stuff indegeniously because of tensions and sanctions, products that are incompetitive shit. 

Still, those economic prospects do not justify joining the Coalition of Aggresion against the Iranian people and bring them sanctions and bombs.


----------



## Kalam (Aug 11, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...




Save your chutzpah for the court room, schmendrick.


----------



## Douger (Aug 11, 2010)

del said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



More American ?
Here ya go.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rpfakOg5GM]YouTube - &#x202a;Indigenous People in Ecuador Sue Over Amazon Pollution&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## Douger (Aug 11, 2010)

Look in the mirror the next time you wrap that pretty chain around your fat neck.
murka.
Death and Destruction inc.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVXkKfhBmn8]YouTube - &#x202a;Goldcorp Inc. shows little respect for local population&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Aug 11, 2010)

A never ending hype, the dream for "Reformists" in Iran. 
In reality it does not matter what they are are: "Reformists", "Moon people".
It's just a wish for people to come to power that have US positive foreign policy. 

USA can deal with human-rights offenders quite well, if they follow US positive policies. 
Look at Arab dictators.

Those people you call "Reformists" in Iran are the minority in Iran. Face it. 
And in Gayhook93's case: Swallow it.


----------



## Douger (Aug 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T--15EC72J0]YouTube - &#x202a;A Legacy of Destruction: Cargill's plantation in Borneo.&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 11, 2010)

I am all in favor of some degree of isolationism, everything went wrong when the west started caring about the mess it left behind. I think its the perfect time for the US to cut trade and diplomatic ties with nations that hate America and Israel. 

Here is my green list (ones underlined are necessary or safe):

*Asia:* China, India, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore.
*Pacific:* New Zealand, Australia.
*Europe:* Russia, Albania+Kosovo, Germany*, Sweden, Denmark, Holland, Norway, Iceland, Greenland, Netherlands*, Belgium.
*Middle East:* Israel.

*Chance of civil war (Muslims vs Neo Nazi's).

Just ignore the rest of the world, cut them off the map or something and close the UN in New York (I am sure it can relocate to Saudi Arabia or Iran).


----------



## Douger (Aug 11, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqsLt8-pCyw&feature=channel]YouTube - &#x202a;Denying access to Appalachian people to their cemeteries&#x202c;&lrm;[/ame]


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 11, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> I am all in favor of some degree of isolationism, everything went wrong when the west started caring about the mess it left behind. I think its the perfect time for the US to cut trade and diplomatic ties with nations that hate America and Israel.


WRONG! America should reframe from cutting off diplomatic ties with anyone (well there can be a few exceptions), but if they are going to cut off dipolmatic ties it should only be countries that hate AMERICA. We should create and form diplomatic ties with countries, such as Saudi Arabia, Pakistan, Algeria, Morocco, Turkey, Lebanon, Palestine etc if its in America's best interest without a care or thought if its in Israel's best interest

Here is my green list (ones underlined are necessary or safe):



hipeter924 said:


> *Asia:* China, India, Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Singapore.
> *Pacific:* New Zealand, Australia.
> *Europe:* Russia, Albania+Kosovo, Germany*, Sweden, Denmark, Holland, Norway, Iceland, Greenland, Netherlands*, Belgium.
> *Middle East:* Israel.
> ...


I am sorry, but your list blows!



hipeter924 said:


> Just ignore the rest of the world, cut them off the map or something and close the UN in New York (I am sure it can relocate to Saudi Arabia or Iran).



Bad idea!


----------



## Shogun (Aug 11, 2010)

del said:


> ghook93 said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



seriously.


----------



## Modbert (Aug 11, 2010)

Let's see some of the ways we supported a "Free Iran"

Was it the illegally giving them weapons to kill Iraqis while we gave the Iraqis to kill them weapons part?

Or was it overthrowing their Prime Minister in 1953 and installing the Shah?


----------



## hipeter924 (Aug 11, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > I am all in favor of some degree of isolationism, everything went wrong when the west started caring about the mess it left behind. I think its the perfect time for the US to cut trade and diplomatic ties with nations that hate America and Israel.
> ...


All those places you just mentioned do hate America (or at least the vast majority its people do within those nations), and don't tell me the UN is honestly worth wasting money on.


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 12, 2010)

Ghook93 you really are stupid. You need to get down to the recruiter ASAP to make sure you're on that plane. Go get them evil doers tiger. Save the persians from their evil regime.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 12, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AdK35ZkbdIc]YouTube - What's going on in Iran? (2) - June 2009 - Green Revolution[/ame]


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> YouTube - What's going on in Iran? (2) - June 2009 - Green Revolution



All in all, that's not more then 200 people shown in that video. 
People, that go anarchy and behave against rule of law with violence in demonstrations, will face State authority. That's common in all countries of this world. The difference is just in toughness of response. 

I've sympathy for Iranian lateral thinkers. But, they are the minority and in no way they have the right to steer trouble against the rule of law, which is a framework for whole society. 
You can not change that framework by saying: "Hey, our position against  majority society is so hopeless, let's go anarchy and try to overthrow the regime. Maybe some regimes in the West will help us."
The world does not work this way, they will come and take you into responsibiliuty for your actions if you threaten State Authority through non-systemic approaches. *And so it should be.*


P.S: People like you anyway have no interest in Iranian people. You follow an other logic.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> All in all, that's not more then 200 people shown in that video.


There were millions of people demostrating in the streets!!! But nice try.


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> There were millions of people demostrating in the streets!!! But nice try.



Maybe in US and Israelian newspapers.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > There were millions of people demostrating in the streets!!! But nice try.
> ...



Or the clip that I provided! Or the any legitimate news source out there!


----------



## Iranian_Gamer (Aug 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - What's going on in Iran? (2) - June 2009 - Green Revolution
> ...



you're kidding right!? 200 people!? see below,in you're opinion are there 200 people in this pic?





our protests were completely legal.and you weren't there to see how they response to our silent protest.they response with this:


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 17, 2010)

Well put! I am sure we will have differing views on many issues, but I hope we can remain civil!



Iranian_Gamer said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 17, 2010)

ekrem said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > There were millions of people demostrating in the streets!!! But nice try.
> ...



I think you really miscontrue what I want to happen in Iran or Turkey for that matter. Both countries are not 3rd world shitholes. Both are relatively stable countries with modern infrastructure. Their rhertoric doesn't frighten much. Iran in and of itself obtaining the bomb isn't the big threat. Its the dominio effect. First Iran, then Iraq, Turkey, Egypt, Jordan, then Syria, Saudi Arabia, Lebanon, Libya, etc, then it gets to some unstable dangerous countries like Yemen, Somolia, Myammar, Sudan, Nigeria, etc. It would only be a matter of time before a few go off. 

Do I want Iran to fall into civil war? Absolutely NOT! That would be devastating. Rather I want to see them move away from obtaining the bomb and maybe a more moderate stance like they had under Khatmi. 

For the record, despite your President's rhetoric, Turkey is not an enemy state of America (maybe Israel, but that is not my country regardless of what anyone thinks)!


----------



## ekrem (Aug 17, 2010)

Iranian_Gamer said:


> you're kidding right!? 200 people!? see below,in you're opinion are there 200 people in this pic?



Looks more like 8 thousand. Still not the millions. 
The millions will be, once those you're opposing will go to street. 

Some of the demonstrators - like in the protests in Greece - instrumentalized the momentum to make anarchy. 
Photos
Musevi taraftarlarý gösteri yapýyor / 1 - Hürriyet

I have no problem with State Authority crushing such formations.


----------



## eots (Aug 17, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > GHook93 said:
> ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIpM6_vq13k]YouTube - STONES IN MY HAND (KASHMIR) by ???? ????.flv[/ame]


----------



## R.C. Christian (Aug 20, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> Kalam said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



Misquided feelings of superiority based on an absolutely astounding lack of knowledge on the subject by yourself does not a good assertion make.


----------



## GHook93 (Nov 4, 2010)

The Islamic Regimes Days are NUMBERED!!!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqKL04nd_Yo[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Nov 5, 2010)

And A Free America

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jd5gfV-7GA&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 5, 2010)

Jos said:


> And A Free America
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jd5gfV-7GA&feature=player_embedded#!


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 5, 2010)

GHook93 said:


> The Islamic Regimes Days are NUMBERED!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqKL04nd_Yo


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d9Qs-5LioDs[/ame]


----------



## MelissaD (Nov 6, 2010)

Iran is a cool place, gas is like 10 cents a gallon.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 7, 2010)

Jos said:


> And A Free America
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jd5gfV-7GA&feature=player_embedded#!



Spain is free, Ho Say?  Free for you to solicit sex on the internet, mariposa.


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 8, 2010)

Iran vs Israel: What The Media Wants You To Forget 
The corporate media have been given their orders to throw the focus back on to Iran. 

Here is a recap of what they are trying to make you forget. 

1. Last Spring, Rose Gottemoeller, an assistant secretary of state and Washington's chief nuclear arms negotiator, asked Israel to sign the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty. Israel refused. 

2. The United Nations passed a resolution calling on Israel to sign the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and to submit to inspections. Israel refused. 

3. The IAEA asked Israel to sign the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty and to submit to inspections. Israel refused. 

4. Iran's formal notification to the IAEA of the planned construction of the backup fuel-rod facility underscores that Iran is playing by the rules of the Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty which Iran has signed. 

5. Iran allows IAEA inspections of all its facilities. 

6. Contrary to face-saving claims, it appears that the US and Israel were both caught off guard by Iran's announcement. The reasoning is simple. Had the US or Israel announced the existence of he new facility before Iran's notified the IAEA, it would have put Iran on the defensive. As it is now, the US and Israel seem to be playing catch up, casting doubt on the veracity of Israel's claims to "know" that Iran is a nuclear threat. 

7. The IAEA and all 16 United States Intelligence Agencies are unanimous in agreement that Iran is not building and does not possess nuclear weapons. 

8. In 1986, Mordachai Vanunu blew the whistle and provided photographs showing Israel's clandestine nuclear weapons factory underneath the reactor at Dimona. 

9. Israel made the same accusations against Iraq that it is making against Iran, leading up to Israel's bombing of the power station at Osirik. Following the invasion of 2003, international experts examined the ruins of the power station at Osirik and found no evidence of a clandestine weapons factory in the rubble. 

10. The United Nations has just released the Goldstone Report, a scathing report which accuses Israel of 37 specific war crimes and crimes against humanity in Gaza earlier this year. Israel has denounced the report as "Anti-Semitic (even though Judge Goldstone is himself Jewish), and the United States will block the report from being referred to the War Crimes Tribunal at the Hague, thereby making the US Government an accessory after-the-fact. 

11. Recently revealed documents prove not only that Israel has nuclear weapos, but actually tried to sell some to Apartheid South Africa. Who else Israel approached to sell nuclear weapons remains an unasked question. 

12. In 1965, Israel stole over 200-600 pounds of weapons-grade uranium from the United States. 

13. Declassified documents from the former South African regime prove not only that Israel has had nuclear weapons for decades, but has tried to sell them to other countries! 

We all need to be Joe Wilson right now. We need to stand up and scream, "LIAR!" at every politician and every talking media moron that is pushing this war in Iran. And we need to keep dong it until they get the message that we will not be deceived any more. 

Israel wants to send your kids off to die in Iran, and YOU are the only one that can stop them. 

WHAT REALLY HAPPENED | The History The US Government HOPES You Never Learn!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Nov 10, 2010)

What Ghook should have said is that the world supports a free Iran* with a U.S. base, a useless democracy, a puppet for a leader, and of course our tentacles around it's politics and natural resources for decades to come.


----------



## GHook93 (Feb 6, 2011)

...supports a free Iran. I mean Obama is all over the Egypt situation, fucking Murburak in the ass, but he stayed out if the Iran thing fucking the freedom loving secular Iranians in the as? Why did Obama do this?

The rest of the Americans will not forget a free IRAN!


----------



## R.C. Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

Nobody supports a free anything. Freedom is just a politicians word. Do you think if the regime in Iran was disposed of tomorrow that they would be any more free? LOL, sure there would be less stoning but the place would be run by some western installed globalist puppet who would sell the people of Iran to the IMF. And the same thing will happen in Egypt. The best the egyptians can hope for is the the 2nd man in power, the skull thumper, or maybe the George Soros paid globalist oligarch from the opposing party. The greedy international oligarch or the autocrat, some choice.  You speak of freedom but I laugh at your idiocy because we've been paying the egyptians 8 billion a year to keep their heathens down. If anyone is stepping on egyptian freedumb then it's the U.S. government.


----------



## rdean (Feb 8, 2011)

Why did US right wingers create another Iran and call it Iraq?


----------



## R.C. Christian (Feb 8, 2011)

rdean said:


> Why did US right wingers create another Iran and call it Iraq?



I'm not a right winger or a left winger but REALLY DUDE? Have you not realized by now that foreign policy differs very little between the half bred son of a whore you call Obama or that elitist piece of human feces George Bush?


----------



## Gurdari (Feb 9, 2011)

Isn't the goal of foreign policy to increase power/wealth - and/or weaken other nations? That rarely coincides with human rights/democracy/the environment/etc.


----------



## GHook93 (Apr 21, 2011)

Doesn't matter if Obama has, ither people haven't!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1uHXNUNPao]YouTube - Green Movement Iran[/ame]


----------



## Jos (Apr 30, 2011)

GHook93 said:


> Doesn't matter if Obama has, ither people haven't!
> 
> YouTube - Green Movement Iran



Tell us again why you even care what happens to Muslims in Iran?


----------



## Ropey (May 3, 2011)

It comes...


----------



## uscitizen (May 3, 2011)

Never Forget: The Free World Supports a FREE IRAN!!! 

And a free Iran would guarantee that they would elect leaders that would get along with us?
Like with Lebanon?


----------



## High_Gravity (May 3, 2011)

Hopefully Iran gets a better government, their people deserve better.


----------



## uscitizen (May 3, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Hopefully Iran gets a better government, their people deserve better.



Yes I hope so too.  But having freedom also means the freedom to make very poor choices.
Wasn't hitler elected?
And many in this country would elect Palin for president.


----------



## hipeter924 (May 6, 2011)

We have a free world?

Last I checked I still have to...

Pay taxes whether I want to or not.

Support wars whether I want to or not.

Support laws that I disagree with.

Support violations of privacy.

Support corporate and government corruption and monopolies.

Deny myself the right to speak or think (PC).


----------



## High_Gravity (May 6, 2011)

uscitizen said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Iran gets a better government, their people deserve better.
> ...



Thats the thing, right now the Iranians arent getting any choices. The Ayatollahs really run that country their president is nothing but a sock puppet for them.


----------



## GHook93 (Sep 28, 2011)

Down with Alamdouchebag!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ojSEivEdroU&feature=related]Great Muse "Uprising" soundtrack with 2009 Iranian election video and image footage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity (Sep 29, 2011)

Fuck Ahmadinijad.


----------

